# hairy baby



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

that got you all going


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What a lovely Border.
We had one for 13 years and I still miss her , the feisty little madam !

Name and more details of the hairy baby please  


Sharon


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon sorry i forgot to put HER name in it is Molly, my wife and i love her to bits and she is a feisty little madam and she is 15 months old,we nearly lost her last year she had an infected womb alas we had to have her spayed at 6 months old but she is fine now.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Got me going I couldn't imagine why you would want to advertise that fact but I see why now she is lovely :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

She is a lovely "hairy baby" :lol: It's awful when they are ill, glad she is okay now. 

Anne


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i see i have a guardian angel looking over me (Spykal) !! someone moved my post.

Dave


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Thought I'd add a photo of Maisie - as she counts as a Hairy Baby too. She's a Beagle crossed with something with a beard! She's a rescue dog who was extremely nervous when we got her two years ago but who is slowly becoming more confident.
Ros


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

She gorgeous!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I thought I would follow on and attach a picture of our baby. Her name is Pip. We think she's around 4 years old. We got her from Battersea Dogs Home 2 years ago. We were staying at Chrystal Palace CC site and I took a wrong turning and landed outside the home. Lucky for all concerned, she's a lovely little girl. 
The picture was taken after she won "Dog with the prettiest eyes at the local rescue centre open day!


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

TwinTravellers said:


> Thought I'd add a photo of Maisie - as she counts as a Hairy Baby too. She's a Beagle crossed with something with a beard! She's a rescue dog who was extremely nervous when we got her two years ago but who is slowly becoming more confident.
> Ros


Hi T/T by the colour on her back she certainly looks as if she has a bit of border in her.

Dave


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

What gorgeous hairy babies 8) , thought I would post a pic of my 6 month old, 

Anne


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have got a hairy baby as well. He is called Laurens, is nearly 13 and needs a shave under his nose every week !!  

Maddie


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

What a fabulous collection of dogs - all beautiful; all different - and all much loved!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Maddie

Could yours be human? If so I have one of those and its getting hairier by the minute.

Otherwise here is ma dawgie! Sweatpea!


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh NO Greenasthegrass, he is often referred to as an animal too !!


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

Our bundle of trouble Dylan....just 6 months. Got a thing about sticks.

Kim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lovely dog Kim. Among my favourite breeds. :lol: :lol:

Just took this photo. Our little hairy monster is probably still in this position - which is not unusual for her. 8O

The feet are not really up Mrs Zeb's nostrils - it just looks that way in the photo. 8O :roll:

Stupid dog!!! :roll:


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

She's lovely and Mrs Zeb ,of course.

We are off on our first camping weekend with Dylan on Friday. Never taken a dog with us before so I guess it will be interesting.

Wish us luck,

Kim


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Posts like these make me soooo sad. My computer doesn't let me see the photos, as all I get is like a grey box with info on the picture on it but they don't open. I wonder if I copy one you will be able to see what I get so you can tell me what to do. I'll try it.


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IMG_7275.JPG 
Description: 

Filesize: 972.71 KB 
Viewed: 2 Time(s) 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Our 2 hairy babies !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jobbie said:


> She's lovely and Mrs Zeb ,of course.
> 
> We are off on our first camping weekend with Dylan on Friday. Never taken a dog with us before so I guess it will be interesting.
> 
> ...


Watch him on the van steps at first Kim.

Our two recent dogs have both needed a bit of practice before they were confident (don't quite know why) and both fell in a big heap more than once. Gracie had got it mastered now, but we had to help her in and out for a while, and it wasn't because she was still too small to manage it.

Dylan is a big dog and might hurt himself if he slips and crashes onto the sharp edge of the step. 8O


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

Hadn't thought of that thanks, Dave. Come to think of it the van step is quite high, I'll get a smaller one to go underneath to help. 

The kids are really excited about taking Dylan and with all the walking they have planned I think the poor pup will spend most of the weekend kipping.

We are, as a family, fairly seasoned campers but never travelled with a dog before, so appreciate any advice.

Kim


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi here is another one .......Jake 12yrs old he is Mollys companion


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought i would add a pic of our baby. He is called Casper, a 5 1/2 year old Weimeraner. He is our second weimeraner. We had to have Sam (our first) put to sleep as he had a heart problem. He was only 3. Bought Casper not long after as we missed having a dog. We also have a cat called Faith who is nearly 10.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jobbie said:


> Hadn't thought of that thanks, Dave. Come to think of it the van step is quite high, I'll get a smaller one to go underneath to help.
> 
> We are, as a family, fairly seasoned campers but never travelled with a dog before, so appreciate any advice.
> Kim


Hi again Kim

Some sort of mat firmly fixed to the aluminium step(s) would help Dylan a lot. Our old dog slipped sideways, and although she didn't hurt herself it frightened her and she wouldn't go in or out for a long time.

Fiamma do a good one for not very much money. Held on by spring clips - it looks quite nice and is meant for wiping your feet, so dual purpose.

Cheers


----------

